# Seiko 5 Sports Automatic



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Taken the plunge and ordered a Seiko 5 Sports Automatic 4R36A movement from creation watches, ive read the previous reports good and bad, but could not resist at the price, also tempted by a couple of premier kinetics but waiting to see how this goes first.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

knightrider said:


> Pics?


As soon as it arrives ill do my best to post some.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Please do. I love the 5's. I will have 3 soon!


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Watch arrived today as promised 2 days from Singapore and no extra charges.

First thoughts are its ok in the flesh it would look better without the bezel, a couple of links will have to come out or 5 years in the gym, better not at my age id get a heart attack.

Checked the accuracy for curiosity, after fully winding it checked against a radio controlled watch I found it was losing about 3.5 seconds in 4 hours 10 minutes which is ive read within spec but not good. Still it might improve.

Another thing ive noticed is the half plate on the rear of the watch with Seiko on it moves around is it supposed too.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

1878 said:


> Watch arrived today as promised 2 days from Singapore and no extra charges.
> 
> First thoughts are its ok in the flesh it would look better without the bezel, a couple of links will have to come out or 5 years in the gym, better not at my age id get a heart attack.
> 
> ...


It's an auto, manually winding it does nothing, so start fapping


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

IAmATeaf said:


> 1878 said:
> 
> 
> > Watch arrived today as promised 2 days from Singapore and no extra charges.
> ...


Yes its auto but has manual winding as well to start the watch when unwound, im also fapping like made lol.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Manual wind? Thought the 5's did not have winders.


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

knightrider said:


> Manual wind? Thought the 5's did not have winders.


 Yes its a 5 sports, automatic with day date with a 4R36A movement and manual winding if e watch is unwound or during use which does not affect the movement.The model number SRP139K.

Update on accuracy its now 5 seconds slow after 9 hours so its improved.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

So it does, according to the spec, does it also hack?

At that price with an auto, hand winding and hacking movement that has to be a bargain, doesn't it?


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

IAmATeaf said:


> So it does, according to the spec, does it also hack?
> 
> At that price with an auto, hand winding and hacking movement that has to be a bargain, doesn't it?


Yes it hacks as well, i thought it was a bargain so bought it looking at their site yesterday it was sold out but now ive bought a Seiko solar chrono ssc019p1 blue dial red second hand and blue and red bezel bought for Â£158 with 5% off should have waited until today 8% off for black friday, put in an offer on an Omega but turned down counter offer to high for me, think ill stick to cheaper makes anyway the way i treat them id only ruin it.


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

I just bought this one. Few years old though. No doubt very different from yours. You'll notice the winder tucked away.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

love these Seikos, incredible value


----------

